
GDPR will transform big data to beg data :) - nynno
Just heard the news
======
mtgx
I would've preferred it if they transformed big data into the smallest data,
meaning it should have made companies be _incentivized_ to store as little
data as possible, not just force them to beg for your data, as you say.

------
edsonmedina
A big win for privacy but a big loss for science.

